# our Wyoming life



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

his response to Michael Bloomberg saying he can teach anybody to be a farmer... 




the very least it's a nice tribute to everybody


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

My favorite part of Wyoming is in the Northeast.

Mike Bloomberg not only doesn't know what it takes to work the land....but even more importantly, Bloomberg doesn't care.

He is a idiot to alienate a voting segment when running for office. But it doesn't really matter. He has all but self-eliminated himself from the race. Mike Bloomberg is a Billionaire nobody.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

"Our Wyoming Life" a great website!

I check in on it often!


----------

